# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  winter-fotos!

## pagey

irgendwie fehlt mir hier ein thread mit feinen pics, im sommer gibts von jedem käse pics also hat sicher auch der ein oder andere feine ski-, snowboard-, snowscoot-, oder sonstwas pics  

wo san die wintersportler ? niko, dh-rooky, georg, ludwig, tyroleans, tobi, rü, martix, uiui etc...

----------


## Wohli

Würd ja gerne welche posten, komm aber ned mal zum fahren

----------


## niZo

so bitte!

----------


## niZo

curved

----------


## Ludwig

bitte!

----------


## Ludwig

no ans...

----------


## pagey

na bitte geht ja   ludwig du host oba wos vagessn 

hab auch nix bsodneres bis jetz, hoff da kommt noch was demnäxt..

nr.1
nr.2

----------


## Ludwig

was meinst denn.... ?

deine links gehn net.   edit: hat sich erledigt

----------


## niZo

parkbankslide
www.wu-wien.ac.at/usr/h02d/h0...kslide_gif.GIF

----------


## v1per

kopiers und fügs oben ein ann gehts

----------


## pagey

jetz gehts...hab mi vertippt beim einfügen...

@ludwig...do san jo nur spuren und ka fohrer  solche hätt ich aber auch

----------


## Ludwig

jo weist eh - wärend dem fahrn is so bled knipsen....und wer lasst gern wen freiwillig an hang verspuren und schaut nur dabei zu.......

----------


## pagey

da hast recht..i hätt auch lieber fette powder-fotos als so jib-schmarrn  nur leider kein powder und keiner der so dumm is und sich als fotograf bereit erklärt wenns einen geben würd

----------


## Tyrolens

I tät ja gern eine posten, aber bei uns hat´s derzeit um mind einen Meter zu wenig Schnee.Und Park fahren mag ich nicht.

----------


## Rüdiger

Hab auch ans. Irgendwie hab ich vom Winter kaum Fotos. Oag eigentlich...
Is zwar net gut des Foto, dafür hoch.

----------


## Poison :)

rüdiger:

geiler sprung/drop...wo isn des?

----------


## Rüdiger

Zauchensee direkt neben Sessellift Gamskopf 2.

----------


## georg

den kenn ich, da hab ich einmal abgeschnallt und einmal ein lawinchen-schneerütschchen ausgelöst

----------


## Vicions

https://www.downhill-board.com/showf...b=5&o=&fpart=1

----------


## Sveneman

Da ich leider meistens der bin der sich bereiterklärt Fotos zu machen, habe ich fast nur fotos von Freunden oder unbekannten, davon aber recht schöne.

Besser als nix 

Unknown rider

----------


## Sveneman

ein besonders schönes

----------


## pagey

na gibt ja doch leut mit guten pics..feine pics san des....des vom rü is auch tiptop !

----------


## majan

Müsst im Luafe dieser Woche auch noch 1-2 feine Pix aus letzter Woche Skiurlaub bekommen.

----------


## matthias

des is fein 

hmm mir geht gtad durch den kopf:"hmmdes schaut geil aus, wo isn des, und derf ma da wohl auh mal mim radl drüber? *gg*"

bitte um antworten auf meinen eistien dünnschiss

----------


## BA-Andi

ich galub des is auf da zugspitz 

echt feine pics dabei, das auf der zugspitze sieht echt geil aus...

----------


## Ronsn

so a paar hab i auch

----------


## Ronsn

nu mal i!

----------


## Ronsn

stiffla!

----------


## Ronsn

nochmal ich...

----------


## schmahlo

vid´s kannt i anbietn allerdings noch nicht geschnittn aber mit pics schauts schlecht aus!

----------


## Sveneman

des erst in im Absolut Park in der Pipe und des zweite ist der Corner am Dachstein.

und da noch eins

----------


## Sveneman

und eins für die Skifahrer  

Absolut Park erster kicker leider a bisserl unscharf

----------


## Sveneman

@matthias:
des mit dem Radl ausprobieren wäre sicher eine orge geschicht, wennst die richtigen Leute fragst könnte des vielleicht hinhauen. Wird aber sicher ned so einfach sein die zu überzeugen und obs fahrbar is wohl die nächste frage.

Der zuständige am Dachstein ist der Bernd Mandlberger, wennst den mal anhaust könnte das vielleicht was werden.
Fragen kostet ja nix

----------


## Joker

echt feine pics, hoffe sowas gibts von mir auch bald....

so in 5, 6 Jahren

----------


## Martix

kitzsteinhorn

----------


## Martix

hirschenkogel

----------


## Martix

hab heuer genau 15 bilder gemacht, davon 5 direkt beim schifahren, ur schlimm eigentlich.

----------


## pagey

bist des du am kitzsteinhorn ??  des pic hat was...taugt ma extrem !

----------


## Martix

na, is a typ vom eybl vösendorf

i hab nur die fotos gmacht.

ausserdem fahr ich net so schirch

----------


## jevgeny

schaut irgendwie so aus als würds  den grad legen

----------


## Ludwig

hat was vom bode!

----------


## Martix

na, den hats net hinglegt - aber den

----------


## majan

@Sveneman

Kennst du den aufm Pic? Sieht ziemlich gut aus was er da veranstalltet.

----------


## Sveneman

Na, die leut von den Pics kenn ich nicht, sind mir vor die Linse gefahren als ich auf meine Buddys gewartet habe

----------


## pagey

nachschub von heute aber diesmal mitn radl

----------


## manfred

der kanns wohl net mer dawarten

----------


## klamsi

mehr pics    

san fein

mfg

----------


## pagey

hab sonst kaum noch brauchbare pics viell. kreig i no welche....

an baum hab i ma auch aus der nähe angschaut

----------


## Siento

hob nur a büttl vom bike am semmering is jo a meter schnee :P

----------


## Wohli

Des erste Photo is ziemlich fein von der Stimmung!

----------


## BA-Andi

hehe, collega, war heut auch mal wieda rad fahren 

=> Anhang

----------


## v1per

des is a geiles foto  
motiviert!

----------


## klamsi

sehr geil !!

wieso kann ic so was nicht ??  

mfg

----------


## BA-Andi

und noch ein paar wintereindrücke von unsren dirts

----------


## pagey

hast du schön gemacht kleiner mann  hahah

----------


## Poison :)

@dirtbiker:

sehr feiner 360 
und des noch dazu im schnee....  

MFG

----------


## X-up

dickest dickest andi sau geil du asch.....

mit welcher cam kann man so geile serienbilder machen?

----------


## rustyracing

hatten gestern eine kleine night-session im hagenauertal.

wer lust hat kann am sonntag nachmittag vorbeischaun.

----------


## rustyracing

wieder ich

----------


## rustyracing

martin

----------


## rustyracing

martin 2

----------


## rustyracing

seppi

----------


## Ändi

so lovely! Am Sonntag werd ich versuchen am BS 180 zu feilen. Der will noch nicht so gelingen! Geile pics!!!

----------


## pAz

schöne fotos was macht den der "seppi"da??

----------


## rustyracing

hätte ein backflip erden solln. is er aber nicht gestanden.

----------


## rustyracing

ich

----------


## X-up

dirts!

----------


## Rynee

Planneralm - Schreindl am Montag bei -18° + Wind und 30cm Neuschnee. 

Der Hübsche in der Orange-Beigen Jacke bin i.

----------


## Rynee

Nochmal Planner - diesmal die Karlsspitze am Freitag - erster Sonnentag der Woche.

----------


## pAz

hmmm...schöne fotos

----------


## Rynee

Endorphinrausch während der geilsten Abfahrt des Tages

----------


## Rynee

...und unser freund die sonne - man beachte den ring drum herum

----------


## v1per

haha war des gestern?
den ring, bzw. einen teil davon hat ma bei uns in traun auch gsehn

----------


## Martix

man beachte den schneehaufen 
- so hab i mei auto am freitag vorgefunden  



naja, zum glück net ganz so schlimm aber alles immer noch besser als die haberer vom genfer see

----------


## pagey

hahaa geil...bei meinem sieht man ja wenigstens noch a bissl was

----------


## Mr.Radical

IS ja org...sogar in der Sahara schneits...nur in Graz net...

----------


## rustyracing

heißt das, dass am schöckl kein schnee liegt`???

----------


## DaFlow

von Sonntag...

----------


## Siento

zu frua odruckt

----------


## der koch

bitte.

----------


## der koch

bitte

----------


## der koch

des is der andy aus saalbach

----------


## pAz

uhhh sehr fein!

----------


## der koch

danke

----------


## Rynee

geiler luftstand!

----------


## Siento

trotzdem schei quali :P  
owa geil is scho

----------


## der koch

san aus an video de pics deshalb die sch***ß qualität.

----------


## ferkface

Will das Video sehen!

----------


## Poison :)

ham uns gestern wieder mal an kleinen kicker baut..... 

https://www.downhill-board.com/uploa...Bild%20007.jpg
https://www.downhill-board.com/uploa...Bild%20011.jpg
https://www.downhill-board.com/uploa...Bild%20014.jpg
https://www.downhill-board.com/uploa...Bild%20012.jpg

MFG

----------


## Siento

@Poison:

nette pics!!!! bei mir gehts heit a aufn hirschenkogel   

und video wü i a sehn :P

----------


## pagey

berichte bitte danach ob die da irgendwas sinnvolles haben (rails, kicker, box,...) danke !!

----------


## Siento

@ Pagey: kicker gibts einen, von dem aus kannst gleich einen double springen, kann da mehr dann am abend sagen.

----------


## cyberuhu

So, nachdem´s jetzt 2 Tage extrem geiles Wetter und Schnee ghobt hot - hier meine Pix!

----------


## cyberuhu

Nr. 2

----------


## cyberuhu

Tankgirl war a dabei!
(Und hat sich echt tapfer geschlagen beim fotograpixen und beim riden natürlich a)

----------


## cyberuhu

So des letzte.

----------


## Martix

boah lecka!!!

----------


## pAz

sehr schne fotos,ich beneide dich (mit meinem gatsch hier)wirklich 

schöne fotos besonders des 3.!

----------


## Tobi

so ham heut auch an kicker baut hab einmal ein foto aber es werden noch mehr kommne...

----------


## Wohli

Wo isn des?
Wir haben früher immer eustaccio oben neben dem Tennisplätzen an Kicker baut

----------


## Tobi

das ist bei mir zaus   radegund..   
wir ham die landung leider zu weit oben angesetzt, sodas man immer drüber raus springt..

----------


## Siento

oiso am semmering gibts koane rail nur an fetten double an kicker und a quater!!
heit is soooo geil gaungen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
owa am stuhleck gibts a rail.

----------


## pagey

dank fürd info..dann is echt besser 30min. länger im auto zu sitzen und nach st. jakob zu fahren.....semmering sucks

----------


## Siento

jo vü hobns nit am semmering owa mitn auto bin i nur ca 10 minuten davo weg :P

----------


## Tafit

snowboardpics >>>> www.ridezwo.ch

----------


## manfred

also so fett sind der double und besonders der kicker auch wieder net (hirschenkogel)  

war am freitag abend oben. unter tags würd mich da jetzt nichts hinbringen. zu viele leute.

warst schonmal am niederalpl? sind die jungs dort noch am schaufeln oder gehts schon wieder bergab mitn park? war schon lang nicht mehr dort, st.jakob is näher.

----------


## Siento

für mi is fett weil i jetzn nit sooo guat foa.... 
owa sau teuer is hirschnkogel, und es geht eh nur nochtpistn gscheit drumm geh i heut eh wieder  

niederalpl, boah do wor i echt scho laun nimma!

St.Jakob wor i a no nia...

----------


## trauco

Najo, Action hab i kane aba schöne Wintereindrücke aus Kitz  

Unsa Snowboardgruppn (des war amal a goiler Skikurs) 

Aja  Außa mir san auf dem bild no da the_rider und da fujirider
Vü spaß beim suchn

----------


## trauco

Naja und jetzt halt the impressions

----------


## trauco

2tens

----------


## trauco

drittens

----------


## trauco

und des letzte  

Will euch ja net zu lang aufhalten

----------


## Siento

mei scheeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!  mog i a hi....

----------


## Poison :)

da hab ich auch noch was! (geh klamsi )

gestern auf meim hausberg entstanden:

https://www.downhill-board.com/uploa...4-IMG_0025.JPG
https://www.downhill-board.com/uploa...5-IMG_0035.JPG
https://www.downhill-board.com/uploa...6-IMG_0036.JPG

MFG

----------


## Joghurt

NEID NEID purer NEID!!!
Bei uns schwindet mittlerweile leider der schnee scho wieder etwas.

----------


## Rynee

fotos von der sb-challenge in st jakob, 5.2.05 
parkbeschreibung u anfahrtsplan 

schauts vorbei!

4 rails, 5 kicker, eine box, ein goldner käfer u eine wall warten auf euch!

----------


## Poison :)

sehr schene fotos

----------


## Rynee

ja war auch ein sehr leiwander event! viele sehr gute leute dort, die ordentlich was gezeigt haben!

----------


## Tobi

@ sven habs ihr auch äktschon fotos gmacht??

----------


## godown

So jetzt mal ich:
Snowdirt #1

----------


## godown

Snowdirt #2

----------


## trauco

Na ham ka Zeit ghabt und da Funpark war net offn

----------


## pAz

ui sehr feiner schee double,baa haltet des bei euch soo gut??

----------


## Lordz

@ trauco ! WIr waren auch skikurs in kitz ... warts ihr eh net in der gleichen zeit dort ? Wir waren vom 22-28 Jänner !

Naja Lg wolfi

----------


## st´ip

wir ham bei uns im "Flachland" gestern an kicker baut!
Ergebnis:

----------


## st´ip

2.

----------


## Poison :)

sehr schon...@st´ip 

was hast den da für an ski?

1080 oder 720?

MFG

----------


## PiPeR

Danke!!is a 1080 von 2004!

----------


## Poison :)

is des auf die fotos eine dame

----------


## PiPeR

bin grad am pc von meiner freundin

----------


## Poison :)

uups

----------


## trauco

@ Lordz: Jepp genau zu der Zeit  

Kennst die Giegling  (hoff des schreibt ma so) 
des is so a endgoile abfahrt bis nach Aurach musst aba a Stück hatschen weil da Lift net geht

----------


## pagey

feine pics rynee, stiffler und co...bin auch grad zurück und am fotos aufn pc laden...gibt dann glei nachschub

----------


## pagey

soooo..hab ein paar hochgeladen aber noch nix bearbeit, sind also noch roh (dank an andi und greg die teilweise fotografiert habn)...hoff die links funktionieren..

Axl Road Gap
Nizo Road Gap 180°
Axl Road Gap 180°
nochmal Axl
Niko Kinked Rail
Niko A-Frame Box
Pagey A-Frame Box
Pagey A-Frame Box 2
Pagey Road Gap
Niko Box 2 
Pagey nochmal box

----------


## pAz

feine fotos!!

der 180 roadfap vom axl und dein roadgap find cih am schönsten!!!

weiter so!! 

mfG

----------


## st´ip

3.

----------


## st´ip

danke pedda!!!
Eure pics san oba a extrem fett!!! jetzt wirds echt moi zeit für a Wiener-Trauner session!!!

----------


## pagey

jo samstag st.jakob oda ??  gestern hab i mi nimmer gmeld weil mir scho alles weh tat, underoath konzert und 2 tage boarden war zu viel

----------


## st´ip

geil!! wie woa underoath????
hab ghört dass in st.jakob skifahrer unerwünscht sind! is da was dran??
wenn ja müssma ausweichen. 
bin zur zeit a weng verkühlt.hoff es wird besser!

----------


## pagey

najo das steht irgendwo in dem st.jakob thread die skifahrer diskussion...geht da hauptsächlich um normale deppen die rumkurven...für slopestyle skifahrer sollts da scho a ausnahme geben hoff ich...mal den manfred fragn der hat glaub mit denen gequatscht..

----------


## manfred

hab letztens mit den jungs geredet und war auch mit die ski drinnen.

es ist halt so, dass sie nichts gegen die freestyler unter den skifahrern haben.

wir müssen dann nur den anderen die rein wollen klarmachen, dass sie das nicht dürfen (kleine kinder und die alten skifahrer, die nur über die kicker drüberrutschen und allen im weg stehen)

----------


## pagey

gut des klingt ja einläuchtend und is a guate lösung....wobei was kümmern mich scho die skifahrer

----------


## st´ip

mhm...klingt ja net so schlecht!
wär nur schade wenn i extra runter fahr und dann net rein darf!
und pedda...gusch bua!

----------


## Rynee

@ st. jakob: sollte kein problem sein. ich nehm an ihr rockt den park genauso wie oder besser als die freestyle boarder, also keine sorge. wie manfred und pagey schon sagten, problem is nur wenn unerfahrene boarder oder skifahrer die kicker ruinieren etc.

i werd wahrscheinlich am sonntag oben sein.

lg,r

----------


## Rynee

super! geile pics. is des semmering/stuhleck?

----------


## pagey

meinst meine ? der funpark is in spitzing/bay. und des roadgap irgendwo bei gmunden am berg

----------


## Rynee

ja, meinte deine!

spitzing...nie gehört. guter park?

thx.

----------


## pagey

nein bester park   na im ernst is schon recht nett dort, schön gepflegt alles, leute nett und niveau der fahrer gut... die a-frame box is a traum , viel easier als eure dafür auch mehr freiheit um sachen zu üben...ganz gut vergleichbar aber mit st.jakob..

----------


## Rynee

ja die box schaut sehr lässig aus. der park schaut auch etwas flacher aus als jakob. wie lang fährt man da von wien?

----------


## pagey

flacher kann sein..insgesamt is dort halt viel mehr platz..von hier fährt ma ca. 4 std.

----------


## Martix

geile fotos, steve und pedda!!!

echt nice!

und @ nizo: ich bin so froh das der den kack tewak abbrochen hat - da salomom shaut 100x mal geiler aus (scho allein von der unterseite  )

----------


## Nikee

waouw - schaut echt guat aus!
von wegen flachland

----------


## pagey

huh häh ?? flachland ?

----------


## st´ip

Traun-Linz!!! = Flachland!!!Thanks!!!!!

----------


## cyberuhu

Wo is des Roadgap??
Was habt´s ihr für a Verbindung zu meiner Heimat Gmunden?

----------


## pagey

nizo's family hat da oben irgendwo a häusl...frag mi ned wo des genau is..wir sind da beim armadillos irgendwo den berg raufgfahren..beim zrückfahren allein hab i mi dann eh verfahren

----------


## Martix

altmümster heisst das gretzl und is soweit ich weis der grasberg.

----------


## Habib

grasberg...

----------


## AXL

jo
niko und ich sind auch gerade zurückgekommen...
wie der martin scho gsagt hat is das haus am grasberg, und zwar am brunnweg, dort is auch das road gap entstanden.
fallst den brunnweg ned kennst (nehm ich mal an): das is ganz in der nähe vom reschen wirt.
edit: im hintergrund (besonders bei pagey´s roadgap-pic) sieht man das höllengebirge recht gut - vielleicht hilft das weiter...
@ supereight: ned lachen, der hügel heisst wirklich so...  

mfg

----------


## daBombchen

hier noch 2 roadgaps vom letzten wochenende  

www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=395741

www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=395740

greez

----------


## daBombchen

hab da noch welche gefunden

www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=396854

und nofoot versuch:
www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=396855

----------


## rustyracing

also st. jakob ist ja ein wahrer geheimtipp. 
gestern geschossen.

----------


## rustyracing

nr 2

----------


## rustyracing

und nr 3

----------


## manfred

wie war der schnee??

bin am we net hingefahren weil ich mir dachte, dass es zu patzig sein würde..

----------


## rustyracing

nr 4

----------


## rustyracing

ein traum für den park, zum fahren eher zu patzig.

mit dem wetter hatten wir echt glück.

----------


## portens

dezember 2003 Kreischberg

----------


## Pethem

lol?

da habts ihr mim radl drüber dürfen?
wie wir vor 1 jahr dort waren wars scho frür snowboarder schwer reinzukommen.

ist das der größte kicker gewesen? wenn ja -> respekt! der war echt schon derbe

----------


## portens

da vater von am freund arbeitet oben und der hat des alles checkt!

is aber net einer von den wm kickern sondern einer vom "boarderland", na war net da größte ( ganz rechts im pic siehst grad no den anderen!)

----------


## pAz

hier sind 2 fotos von heute aus nem video rausgeschnitten!!(sorry wegn der quali)sind 2 frontside 180 nix besondres... 

beim ersten spring ich links unten weg(bei dem kleinen tannenzweig--erkennt ma ned sehr gut)



des zweite is garned sooo..schlcht,wie ich finde(die quali schon :-/ )



naja,schönen abend noch

----------


## BA-Andi

war auch wieder mal wieder sporteln 
aber auf rädern...

----------


## BA-Andi

und noch eins!

----------


## pagey

vadommt ! wie bekommt ma a fremdes auto weg dass seeehr ungünstig parkt und eine rail-photo-session verhindert ?

----------


## Habib

ui bled!
zuschaufeln bis man drüberfahren kann ohne es zu beschädigen

----------


## pAz

super idee

----------


## Siento

holzbrettel am kofferraum drauflegen und aus kloanen kicker nehmen

----------


## rustyracing

ein paar pix noch:

www.rustyracing.at/stjakob.htm

lg
alex

----------


## pagey

korrekte mütze   

www.rustyracing.at/pics/sites...r/IMG_0328.jpg

----------


## matthias

schneekettn aufzeihn, auf gaaanz vorsichtig hinfahren und dann langsam wegshciebn, wennst aufpasst soit des ganz gaud gehn 
is halt die frage obd es sooo klug wär

----------


## rustyracing

styler no1 

des is a oida trendsetter aus den staaten. drüben ist die mütze der letzte schrei!

----------


## matthias

war heut mim axl und nizo am kahlenberg/cobenzl gap baun und dann die beiden protagonisten ablichten 
ich bitte die fototechnische qualität der arbeiten zu entschuldigen aber des fahrerische sollte eh entschädigen 

nr 1

----------


## matthias

nr 2

----------


## matthias

s 3te

----------


## matthias

4tes

----------


## matthias

mambo #5

----------


## matthias

6er

----------


## matthias

fettester style des tages

----------


## matthias

da gibts auch des bild dazu

----------


## pagey

schaut cool aus des gap...der fotograf dürft aber recht a lulu sein  sieht ma ja nix 

wenn da morgen was geht wär ich dabei .... allerdings laut nikos erzählungen scheint die anfahrt recht a problem zu sein mim snowboard oder ?  erzähl mal !

----------


## niZo

das letzte vom axl is geil!

morgen kicker ums doppelte breiter schaufeln und anfahrt besser shapen und dann geht da sicher noch einiges.

mfg
niko

----------


## matthias

pff der fotograph is der ewbste spyboarder nördlich des nisl, wos hast do lulu ?

----------


## pagey

> is der ewbste


glaub ich dir aufs wort

----------


## niZo

da wird morgen ned gekniffen alta!
des mit der anfahrt machma schon...

mfg

----------


## Biker753

hm da überleg ich doch ob i ned mim bretl mitfahr wenn ihr morgen rauffahrts!

----------


## Biker753

@pagey

zur anfahrt:sowiet ich die noch in erinnerung is sie ziemlich bled fias snowboard weils so steil mit kompresionen owe geht als ned so gspaßig

----------


## niZo

na sicher kummst mit, alle kommen  hehe

da gehts fett ab! 

mfg
niko

----------


## Biker753

bin nur etwas fertig weil ich heut den ganzen tag boarden war

----------


## matthias

ned sudern mädl 
kommen is die devise

----------


## Biker753

jo awa i was no ned board oder radl???

----------


## matthias

vergiss es min radl...
is dort unmöglich!!!
hab mas eh auch scho überlegt ob i ma ned schnell irgend an dämpfer besorg  dass i mana suborg, owa die rampe hält a.) nie und b.) sollte der grund a.) ausreichen

----------


## st´ip

ham auch wieder mal a paar gmacht

----------


## st´ip

das 2.

----------


## st´ip

nr.3 reek

----------


## Ronsn

hab a eins

----------


## pAz

des erste is extrem fein

----------


## Tyrolens

Unsere Dorfjugend: 

www.geekhost.info/~mountainma...apEbenwald.wmv

----------


## Habib

spitzen kanu action!  
der flaschenzug antrieb is nett

----------


## Wastl

oida bist deppad is des geil hahahahahhahahahahahhaha rofl

----------


## pAz

geil,nua is des end a bissi ungemüdlci wenn ma zu kurz soringt mit dem kanu??

----------


## Tyrolens

Nicht ohne Grund hat ein jeder anständige Kajak Fahrer ein hiniges Kreuz.

----------


## trauco

@alle: Des is ka Kanu sondern a  *Kajak*   
Mit am Kanu wär des ziemlich Oasch gwesen 

Aja, warum fahrt der R5 dauernd herum?

Geile Aktion

----------


## Tyrolens

Schau' mal ganz genau auf das rechte vordere Eck des Passat.

----------


## trauco

Oh, verstehe  
Des is ja a endgeile Idee
Des wegen Flaschenzug  
Hab zwar die Rolle gsehn aba net das da R5 am Seil zieht
Ziemlich kranke Idee

----------


## Habib

pfff schiff is schiff 
wär sicher auch a hetz gworden wenns das seil hinterm vw herumführen das er in der mitte vom gap steht. vorallem für die bootfahrer dies nicht drüberschaffen und den autobesitzer

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

im Anhang:Ich

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

hier im Anhang: Felsen von dem wir gedropt sinn(ham vom Springen bloß a Video )

----------


## Andy

na wenn sich der Felsen net zum Droppen anbietet welcher dann....
Traumhaft

----------


## trauco

> pfff schiff is schiff


 *!!!!!!!UNGLÄUBIGER!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Tyrolens

Eben. Kann man ja auch sagen: Rad ist Rad.

----------


## ferkface

wir habn uns jetzt auch mal was Baut

----------


## ferkface

pic2

----------


## ferkface

eins noch

----------


## pAz

des erste find ich schön auc wenns bissi zu nahe aufgenomemn ist....! 

sehr viel schnee habt ihr ja nicht gerade

----------


## Fragenmann

Hi
nun auch ma was von mir 
morgen gibts wahrscheinlich noch bessere 
mfg

----------


## Siento

jööö des geht!   @matrix folls er kimmt: woast du heit am hirschenkogel auf da nochtpisten und host so an hawara mit eishockey trikot fotografiert?

----------


## pAz

foto gfällt ma! 

nua is bei so"wenig"schnee ned glei die landung ausgfahren/frei von schnee..

----------


## Fragenmann

joa danke 
aber was soll man machen, wenn bei uns nur so viel schnee liegt?
besser so als garnet 
ich hab aber schon viel schnee inne landung geschaufelt, damits  noch ne weile hält... hab ihn vorhin auch noch ein bissl höher und steiler gebaut.... morgen wird evtl ein auto drunter gestellt 
mfg

----------


## pAz

will dann wider pics sehn 

na echt ned shclecht

----------


## niZo

neues von der railproleten-front =)mfgniko

----------


## Siento

woa gestern am semmering aufbaut, bist mit aner seilwinde angezogen worden

----------


## Poison :)

@ nizo:

fahrst du an 1080?

sehr feines bild

----------


## niZo

jap tu ich, is aber scho älter. 03/04 modell.. ganz feiner ski, bin positiv überrascht. mfg

----------


## pAz

pic is zwar ned des schönste aber action hats  

sehr geil

----------


## matthias

ah is der sauschädl min auto weg? saufein

----------


## Martix

> @matrix folls er kimmt: woast du heit am hirschenkogel auf da nochtpisten und host so an hawara mit eishockey trikot fotografiert?



jooo, des wor i 

wie hast mich erkannt? warum host net glei gschrien?
hat ma was gmerkt das ich zu dem zeitpunkt scho leicht aloholiesiliert war? *hick*

war heute auch am hirschinger.

----------


## Siento

@ matrix: i woa ma nit sicher obs des wirklich du woast  
hot ma nit soo gmerkt! nur a bissl wiast gsogt host "oidaaa der gheat jo goat nit zu uns" bei dem snowboarder der wos vorbei gfoan is,woa a hawara vo mir i bin nua mit de snowblades gfoan des kaun i a nit wirkli 
wer isn der hawara mit dem eishockey trikot? foat sau guad! host de bilder scho?

bin am we eh fosst imma nochtpistn  
nächstes mol schrei i waun i di siach, zudem bin i da anziege mit aner scheibnbremsn am rucksock

----------


## Martix

ah i kann mi erinnern!

du oder einer von eurer gruppe hat dann gsagt "na, der ghert eh net zu eich"

ja der fahrt ganz gut - aber hauptsächlich grad und beim jumpen mit viel luftstand. der hat sichs heut so bös geben!

werd eh a paar fotos online stellen, aber ich bin noch bei meinen eltern und da hab i ka kabel für die cam.

----------


## pagey

niko des foto kann alles ...scho des videomaterial angschaut mit den nicht geglückten versuchen ?? wuhahaa

----------


## niZo

leider nein, die arge slam-section anscheuerei gibts vermutlich am dienstag...veilleicht aber auch scho morgen nachn kicken...muss schaun wie ich mich min olli kurzschliessen kann =)

mfg

----------


## pagey

fein schauts dass des auch aufn pc bekommts...war der ein oder andere heftige bagang dabei...kicken werd ich glaub ich auslassen müssen, kann mi ned bewegen

----------


## Martix

a paar bilder vom weekend:1

----------


## Martix

2

----------


## Martix

3

----------


## Martix

4

----------


## Martix

5

----------


## Martix

6tes und letztes  


bei dem sprung war da lufstand übrigens unpackbar hoch, kommt aber leider net rüber am bild!

----------


## niZo

bist da du sicher das des des weekend war und ned irgendeins in den 80ern???  fetter old school style!

mfg
niko

----------


## Martix

san jo olles scho ältere leut

----------


## Siento

@matrix: jo genau der wos des gsogt hot woa i 

schene pics!!!

----------


## Fragenmann

nochma mein gap...
scheiss quali, da ausm vid...
mfg

----------


## Fragenmann

blah...nr.2

----------


## Siento

heast schau das des video postn kaunst!!!!!!!

----------


## Fragenmann

vid gibbet morgen, da ich morgen früh erst des prog zum schneidn bekomm

----------


## Martix

hier noch ein pic vom dynastar schitest. 


den trouble maker bin ich übrigens gefahren - falls sich wer für den schi interessiert (mal abgesehn vom nikolaus  )

ist für die piste absolut nix (wobei ma in sulzigem schnee mit nix besser kurzschwingen kann!) und zum hupfen is er echt ok, weil halt voll leicht und so. irgendwie fehlen mir auch die vergleichswerte aber ich würd sagen das der schi recht steif ist für einen slopestyleschi! das design is geschmacksache - wer auf den film scream steht der wird gefallen daran finden. was noch komischer ist, ist das ein schi verkehrt herum montiert wird

----------


## pagey

scho wieder so a foto aus die 70er johr

----------


## Mr.Radical

Wos tuastn du do bitte am Bild?

----------


## Martix

bin net i am foto.

heast peda, wennst mit mehr als 30 jahren auch noch so springst dann kannst dich aufbudln du hustinettenbär  

aber vorher net

----------


## dita

bin in den letzten beiden tagen noch zwei traum firntouren im glocknergebiet gegangen. foto von der abfahrt vom schareck (kärntner seite).

----------


## Ronsn

schaut ja wirkli traunhaft aus!!
i freu mi trotzdem aufn sommer..da winter kommt eh bald genug wieder

----------


## dita

ich weiss  - aber momentan kannst du ja (wie heute) vormittag eine tour gehen und am nachmittag beim see liegen oder biken gehn.

----------


## pAz

sehr sweet die pics,mich interresierts zur zeit aba auch nimma,wenn ich sogar am gaisberg im wald noch schnee seh*pfui*

----------


## manfred

nimmst mich mal mit dita

----------


## dita

hahahaha eh klar. das heisst für dich dann aber seeeehr früh aufstehen wenn wir um 6 starten....

----------


## xerox



----------


## Old Anonym

[image]http://www.snowboard-community.de/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=1434[/image]

----------


## smelboe

is das nicht das bild wo der typ mit dem board den weltrekord springt? 57m oder sowas glaub ich.

----------


## blackforest

Sodelle jetzt ist die Skitourensaison aber endgültig eröffnet.

----------


## Martix

taugt mir total das bild!!

find nur es ist ein bisschen zu viel beschnitten unten und perfekt wärs wäre der rider 10 m weiter vorne zwischen den bäumen (da wo ein bissl platz ist...)!

----------


## blackforest

Ich hab das Bild so Bannerartig als Desktop, da siehts so dünn auch deutlich besser aus.

Bis zwischen die Bäume bin ich aber leider nicht gesprungen.

----------


## Fujirider

War eigentlich schon zu Haloween, aber was solls...

----------


## dita

traumtour gestern bei strahlendem sonnenschein

----------


## dita

sags glei - san handyfotos...

----------


## dita

ein letztes no

----------


## pagey

woaah fein...mit richtiger camera wären das echte traumfotos !

----------


## dita

ich weiss - aber die ist nicht von allein in den rucksack gehüpft...

----------


## Poison :)

sehr schön...traumschnee,wie bei euns 

aber was anderes!?
gestern,22.12?

da hats bei uns den ganzen tag schnee vom himmel ghaut und gstürmt...

hab grad ausm fenster gschaut...weis eh scho wieder ned,wie i zum bh komm

----------


## wald-vollernter

wieso habt ihr so viel zeit  

ich hab bis heute um 11 was an der uni  

aber die fotos sind trotzdem geil, machen richtig lust auf die kommenden zwei wochen frei.
und im schwarzwald hats ja auch wieder gut powder

----------


## Tyrolens

Morgen gibt's vielleicht was für die Augen. Seegrube 50 cm neu auf 170 cm alt. Seit 7.00 wird gesprengt.

----------


## dita

viel zeit? ein nachmittag frei nach fast 3 wochen durcharbeiten? *G* mann muss nur die chancen nützen wenn sie sich (mit blauem himmel und sonnenschein) bieten.

----------


## wald-vollernter

jo ok,
dann hst du auch nich grad wenig zu tun

----------


## noohm

ein student der über zeitmangel klagt  

ein wichtiger teil eines studiums ist das selbstständige arbeiten

----------


## dita

auf zur x-mas tour - heute mit "echter" kamera

----------


## blackforest

Kann ja nit jeder BWL/VWL studieren.  

Gibt auch noch Studenten die was schaffen müssen.

----------


## noohm

lehrer zum beispiel ? 

@dita: grrrrrrr (mehr kann ich dazu net sagen  )

----------


## wald-vollernter

> ein student der über zeitmangel klagt 
> 
> ein wichtiger teil eines studiums ist das selbstständige arbeiten


und wenn man mathe und pyhsik studiert dann geht das "selbstständige" arbeiten eben von morgens 8 bis abends 19 uhr in der uni.

es gibt sicher studiengänge wo des anders ist. ich würd mal sagen bei den meisten anderen hat man weniger zu tun.

----------


## Nuke

Weiß nicht.. glaub nicht, dass man das alles so pauschal behaupten kann. Zum einen arbeiten manche einfach mehr als andere und zum anderen macht die Uni selber auch noch nen großen Unterschied.
Man kann sich auch bei nem BWL Studium zu Tode ackern, oder bei Physik nen faulen Lenz genießen.. kommthalt auf einen selber und die Uni an.

Folgendes Foto hab ich letztes WE in der Nähe des Sudelfeldes gemacht.

----------


## Nuke

Vom Lift aus

----------


## wald-vollernter

> Weiß nicht.. glaub nicht, dass man das alles so pauschal behaupten kann. Zum einen arbeiten manche einfach mehr als andere und zum anderen macht die Uni selber auch noch nen großen Unterschied.
> Man kann sich auch bei nem BWL Studium zu Tode ackern, oder bei Physik nen faulen Lenz genießen.. kommthalt auf einen selber und die Uni an.



das stimmt sicher.

nur ist es mir schon aufgefallen ist dass viele die nen faulen geschoben haben jetzt nicht mehr studieren, zumindest sieht man sie nicht mehr an der uni bzw ind er vorlesung.

----------


## blackforest

na nit so pauschal sein. Nicht alle Lehramtsstudenten arbeiten viel. Gibt da schon faule Kombinationen wie z.B. Sport/Geographie.

----------


## dita

wie angedroht 

nebelfetzten im exenbachgraben

----------


## dita

endlich sonne

----------


## dita

und auch am ende der tour wieder nebel

----------


## dita

viel schnee haben wir heuer - die zaunstempen sind nur noch als schneehauferl erkennbar

----------


## dita

und aus

----------


## Tom

Goillllllll , i glaub i werd euch bald wieder besuchen kommen   
Warnung dies war eine Drohung

----------


## Pethem

Schöne Bilder Dita.

Was für ein Brille ist die da?

https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=437723

lg

----------


## pagey

die beste...adidas yodai !


@pethem: suchst immer no a schnee-brille ? hät eine feine, nagelneue abzugeben

----------


## Pethem

Jo ich hab nie was passendes gefunden.
(radl brille finden is leichter)
schreib mich im icq an.
thx

----------


## dita

stimmt - yodai. kann ich bestens empfehlen!!

----------


## JackTheRipper

kann leider nicht mit bildern dienen, hab aba heut meinen größten drop mit ski hinter mir. war in wagrein, schnee war gut bis sehr gut, sicht war ok. also wer da morgen hin kann, sollte das vorhergesagte wetter nutzen. zum drop: wär sicher nicht gesprungen wenn ich an der kante gestanden wär. hab gar nicht runter gschaut, nur meinen freund gefragt der unten gestanden ist obs zum landen geht. nach unseren schätzungen war der drop so zwischen 14-16 höhenmeter. bist deppat, da fliegt ma lang. und in da luft hab ich ma schnell mal in die hosn gmacht. zu langsam hab ich auch ned anfahren dürfen, waren nämlich a paar felsen dazwischen. is eigentlich eh a mickeymouseschas wenn ma sich die pro´s anschaut, für mich wars aba aufregend

----------


## Fragenmann

gestanden?
wenn ja---> respekt 
mach ma bitte bilder... wenn de ma wieder hinkommst

----------


## JackTheRipper

na ja, mehr oder weniger gestanden. hab mich nimma so wirklich drauf konzentriert  wollte nur noch überleben  na, is scho gangen, bin dann noch ca. 10 meter weitergefahren, habs aber nimma richtig dabremst weil unten ned so viel auslauf war. da hats mich dann hin lassen. landung war aber pipifein und super weich -->wahnsinns schnee!
werd nächstes mal die kamera mitnehmen.
was ich noch sagen wollt: a bissl spinnen tuns schon mit den preisen. hab für einen tag 31 Euro bezahlt und das als student. normalpreis is 33,50, was den studentenrabatt so ziemlich überflüssig macht. bei den preisen kann ichs ma ned oft leisten die saison.

----------


## Poison :)

jugendlich des selbe in grün 

meist 2-3€ weniger als a erwachsenenkarte  

edit: respekt

----------


## JackTheRipper

thx!
kann aber sonst fast nix. maximal an 360er   bin ned so der styler, mir taugt mehr des freeriden durchn tiefschnee.

----------


## pAz

SaTT 

hier paar pix vom letzten besuch in Alpendorf:

1. ich bei ner kante 
(leider bisschen zu weit weg fotografiert)

----------


## pAz

2.feinste, harte piste OHNE leute weils in der früh noch gestürmt hat und nebel mit 3 metern sicht war

----------


## pAz

3.  15 min. wandern zum gipfl (ich posing mit meim brettl)......
zum glück sind paar leute am vortag gegangen sonst wärn wir bis zur hüfte eingesunken!

----------


## pAz

4. ...... wo wir dann eine traum abfahrt hatten

----------


## Poison :)

5. me

----------


## st´ip

jop! yodai rockt!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tobias

Zauchensee am 5.1.06 - Schnee genug  
des schaut nur so aus als ob sich des mid dem Baum ned ausgeht  optische Täuschung

----------


## Mr.Radical

Täuscht des oder sind des Leki Stecken!?

----------


## Tobias

derf´ ma leicht mid de Leki netta zwischen de rot-blauen Stangerl foahrn und ned zwischen de braun-grünen?  meine anderen hob´ i grod put put gmocht... drum muas i de Zahnstocher nehmen

----------


## Mr.Radical

Na mir is eh wurscht. 
Ich hab leider immer des Glück, das ich irgendwo im Powder hängen bleib(Stein, Wurzel, Baum...wos auch immer) oder ab und an hinflieg und meine Steckn verbieg. Da würd ich mir nie Leki kaufen. Wären mir zu teuer zum zerstörn.

----------


## Poison :)

hab heud leider nen carbon stecken von einem kumpel abgetrennt...leider auch viel zu teuer des zeug =(

----------


## Mr.Radical

Ich hab nur mehr einen billigen Scott. Da is net so schlimm wenn er bogen is oder bricht.

----------


## Old Anonym

was kostet son leki ?

----------


## Tobias

> was kostet son leki ?


 einer kostet ca. 25-30 Euro

----------


## Tobi

Sodala jetzt amal 2 Fotos von mir aus Hingerglemm feinstes Wetter. Schauts selber.

----------


## wald-vollernter

letzte woche in engelberg bei traumhaftem wetter und super powder  

dazu war sehr wenig los da die schweizer keinen feiertag hatten

----------


## wald-vollernter

#2

----------


## wald-vollernter

#3

----------


## wald-vollernter

#4

----------


## JackTheRipper

geil! schaut nett aus.

----------


## pAz

sehr geile fotos

traum wetter

----------


## JackTheRipper

sodala, hab jetzt a paar pics von den norwegern bekommen. des am drop bin ich, nur is die quali beschissen weil mit einwegkamera gemacht

----------


## JackTheRipper

und das erste was ich gmacht hab wies am flughafen angekommen sind...ab ins augustinerbräu

----------


## JackTheRipper

da norweger hat nur runtergschaut und ma an vogel gedeutet

----------


## JackTheRipper

verhältnisse waren perfekt...  wie auch die norweger gfunden haben

----------


## wald-vollernter

krasser drop

----------


## JackTheRipper

thx! is sogar der kleinere. beim großen drop kannst nochmal 3-4 meter dazu tun. den am bild würd ich auf 11-12m schätzen.

----------


## blackforest

Also 11-12 m würde ich zwar nicht schätzen. Aber ist echt en krasses Teil.

Nur deine Haltung ist nicht so Vorteilhaft

----------


## JackTheRipper

also, ich glaub die schätzung kommt ziemlich gut hin. wennst rechnest dass ich mit skischuhen und helm so an die 1.85-1.90 bin, dann leg mal ein lineal an. auf meinem bildschirm bin ich ned ganz 2 cm. groß, also kannst ca. sagen 1cm=1m am bild. da die kamera so gerade wie möglich gehalten wurde, kannst ganz einfach nachmessen. absprungkante zur landestelle parallel verschieben und messen. ich komm auf 11-12cm. aba is sowieso schwer zu schätzen. nächstes mal nehm ich mein 50m maßband mit.
und wegen haltung: hab eh schon gsagt das ich kein styler bin. noch dazu kommt, dass ich in dem moment absolut nicht an meine haltung gedacht hab sondern eher ans überleben  aber kannst gern mal mitkommen und mir zeigen wie ma sich da mit haltung runter lässt.

----------


## blackforest

Ist des dann quasi ein Invitational Event?!?

Soviel ich weiß ist ja da dann Übernachtung und Verpflegung mitinbegriffen.  

Also ich bin dabei, wann?!?  Des mit der Anreise müssen wir halt noch klären. Ich denke so als Startvergütung sollte des schon drin sein, dass das der Veranstalter übernimmt.

----------


## JackTheRipper

tja, woher soll ich denn wissen woher du bist?   also übernachten is ka problem. verpflegung wirst da selbst leisten müssen   saufen geb ich an aus. 
und woher bist jetzt?

----------


## blackforest

Ah ist gar nicht so weit. Freiburg i.Brsg.

Sag mir einfach Bescheidt wann die Limousine so ungefähr kommt.

----------


## JackTheRipper

passt  600km...des is eh a hupfa  
ich nehme an du wirst bei der anreise eisgekühlten crystal bevorzugen?

----------


## blackforest

Aber sicher.

Und ne Masseuse wär nicht schlecht. Damit die Muskeln dann betriebsbereit sind, wenn ich ankomm.

Bei 10-12 Meter hab ich genug Zeit um den Crystal in der Luft zu trinken. Hoffentlich verschütte ich das Zeug beim Backflip nicht.

----------


## Schorsch629

schaut nett aus, respekt.....wo bistn du immer unterwegs? ich bin immer auf der suche nach leuten zum riden, bin ab 4.2. wieder in sbg, vielleicht geht sich ja amal was aus.

----------


## JackTheRipper

jo, wär nett. in der zeit bin ich auch wieder im lande. wär optimal! red ma uns dann noch zamm. 

mfg

----------


## Poison :)

weis ned wohin damit..sehenswert ist es sicher  

www.orschlurch.de/myshortz.ph...rent_meyer.wmv

----------


## smelboe

kommt eh auch in "Simple" vor

respekt an den rider

----------


## teneighty

www.biglines.com/videos/scrim/leo.mov

----------


## Poison :)



----------


## JackTheRipper

*hüstel*  

der is leicht hoch  ich versuch mich lieber zerst mal an 18-19m...wenn ich mich überhaupt trau. an drop hätt ma scho gefunden. bin aba nu ned oben gestanden   mal schaun.

----------


## Poison :)

wuhahahah...i bin froh,wenn ich mal 5 meter wo runterhupf

----------


## JackTheRipper

red bull hilft!

----------


## Fragenmann

hier ma wieder 2 bilder von mir :

fs 3er 

 



drop ( bs air? kA )

 

mfg

----------


## wald-vollernter

wo is des. ich erahne da im hintergrund vom zweiten bild die churfirsten (oder fürsten)ist das flumserberg ? oder pizol ? oder ganz wo anders ?

----------


## Fragenmann

100 punkte... ist flumserberg...

----------


## noox

Ich hätte doch Ruderer werden sollen  

1,4MB Video: https://www.dh-rangers.com/videos/nooxski.mov
am besten "Speichern unter" und mit Quicktime (zeitlupenmäßig) durchscrollen.

Letztes Jahr war der Sprung viel steiler. Deswegen ist's ma a bissl zweit gangen... (für das, dass es erst der 2 Versuch war, bzw. der 4. Sprung überhaupt in dieser Saison.)

Mein Chef ist danebengestanden und hat kurz davor noch gesagt: "Mitarbeiter der Firma ... dürfen nicht springen."

----------


## pagey

pfft...des gibt aber gaaaaanz mieserable haltungsnoten 

wo isn des ? schaut ganz nett aus..

----------


## noox

Maria Alm - Aberg. Dort haben meine Eltern eine Hütte gepachtet. Deswegen sind wir dort regelmäßig dort

----------


## Lordz

ui der gfallt ma aber sehr , is ziemli lässig zum springen ha 

Planneralm in da seekarwechten steht a sowas ähnliches  nur a bissi größer der kicker !

----------


## Martix

heute am hirschinger, mit den 06/07er atomic latten!

www.directupload.net/show/d/586/H845xaMl.jpg

www.directupload.net/show/d/586/SI6aak6B.jpg

www.directupload.net/show/d/586/JlkcjTwD.jpg

www.directupload.net/show/d/586/4t9o5cmb.jpg

----------


## blackforest

Krauslig. Was habts ihr da denn für Schlittschuhe an den Füßen?!?

----------


## Tom

Gestern vom Nightrace ! 

Mario Matt

Benni Raich

Kamikaze

Rokas Einfädler

Kalle Palander (der Sieger)

Vü Leut ,sehr vü Leut 

Die Zukunft des Österreichischen Downhill Sports !

----------


## Poison :)

sehr,sehr geil! du hast´s drauf 

darf man fragen,wer die 3 sind?
sieder brothers und pekol?

lg

----------


## Tom

Sieder Brothers & Boris Tetzlaff !

----------


## pAz

sehr geile bilder

----------


## JackTheRipper

geile quali!

----------


## Rüdiger

Beim Japaner fallt ma nur ein: KKKaaammmiiiiiikkkaaaaazzzeeeeee

----------


## pAz

am skikurs von mi. auf do. einen meter neuschnee und von do.auf fr. 30 cm. =)bilder sind von do früh1.mein zimemrausblick

----------


## pAz

auf den parkplätzen darf man erst am 10 uhr nachts parken also in paar stunden ham die autos so ausgschaut

----------


## pAz

des orge is es hat in der nacht ca. 100 km/h wind ghabt und gschneit!

der wind kam "strasse abwärts" und auf der hinteren seite des daches war kein bisschen schnee!auf der vorderen dafür an der kante um die 2,50 m

----------


## pAz

tja und da haben natürlich wir die ersten spuren reingesetzt

----------


## Mr.Radical

WO is des?

----------


## wald-vollernter

> des orge is es hat in der nacht ca. 100 km/h wind ghabt und gschneit!


da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit abseits der piste fahren.
da musst nun vollgewehten hang nur anschaun dann rutscht der scho weg.

----------


## pAz

wir waren auch SEHR vorsichtig!
bekamen "staats"lehrer(ka. wie mand es schreibt udn was des is)und di ham sich dort super auskennt!am letzten tag sind wir wegn lawinenwarnstufe 5 nur park gefahren und am gegenberg gabs 16 verschüttete und 8 tote

----------


## pAz

st.christoph nebn lech am arlberg traum zum abseits fahren

----------


## JackTheRipper

den ort kenn ich doch woher....mir kommt vor da war ich schon mal. wo is des?

----------


## Mr.Radical

Ja da werd ich leider net so schnell hinkommen...macht nyx, gibt ja sonst auch einiges...welche Skigebiete sind den bei euch in der Nähe bzw. in ganz Salzburg fein zum Abseits fahren?

Komm ja fast nie nach Salzburg zum Skifahren...bleib meist gleich in der Steiermark, obwohl wir auch schon ganz feine Gebiete haben.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

darf man fragen was die 3 mitn fahrrad bei einem skislalom zu suchen haben??? sind die da etwa auch runtergefahren?

----------


## Tom

Doch sind sie ,war eine kleine Präsentation vom WSC Schladming wo ja alle drei auch fahren .
Wurden vorgestellt und halt a bissal präsentiert !

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ah, danke......sind die auf der harten piste ohne spikes gefahren?

----------


## Tom

Michelin Spike ,sind aber eher auf der Seite gefahren da gings ganz gut !

----------


## Poison :)

auf gehts zum kicker..bilder folgen  

edit:
hier paar schnappschüsse:

spur austreten und kicker freischaufeln:
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=446923

me:
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=446927
dreghupfer:
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=446925
https://www.downhill-board.com/downl...?Number=446926

lg

----------


## blackforest

Alaska-Bedingungen im Schwarzwald    Der Winter ist einfach klasse:



Im Wald unten wars dann auch noch recht lustig:





Wie stehts denn eigentlich mit Bildern aus den Katastrophengebieten in Ostbayern?!? Würd mich wirklich interessieren, ob da jemand skifahren gegangen ist.

----------


## JackTheRipper

also für des erste photo muss ich dich echt beneiden!!!   sowas von geil! und die kante vorne schreit ja grad danach besprungen zu werden!
freu mich schon auf morgen. werd wieder in gastein unterwegs sein und meine neuen ski entjungfern 
YESSSSS!

----------


## Fragenmann

das erste bild ist schön und diese wächte schaut sehr verlockend aus 


mfg

----------


## blackforest

Also von ner Entjungferung kann nicht die Rede sein.  

Mein Bruder ist am Sonntag mit seinen Telemarkski drübergegangen. Kante bis Landung ca. 5 Meter. Das Problem ist nur, dass er die Geschwindigkeit nach der Landung nicht so ganz unter Kontrolle bekommen hat. Die Landung ist oben deutlich über 45°, irgendwas so um die 48° wohl. Da wird man sofort sauschnell.

Wir haben davon auch Filmaufnahmen, die sind aber grottenschlecht, weil sie mit nem Photo gemacht wurden, und der unbedingt unscharf stellen musste.  


Und hier noch quasi ein Bonusbild:

Mein Vater beim Sondieren der Schneetiefe.    Das ist der gleiche Hang nur weiter unten.

----------


## JackTheRipper

wo isn der zweite ski von deinem vater  

schnee schaut ja perfekt aus! ich hoff ich hab morgen auch so bedingungen.
kann man die kante nicht mit bissl mehr schwung anfahren so dass ma weiter runter kommt? bei dem schnee sollten sich ruhig 15-20m ausgehn denk ich. ich wollt die saison unbedingt noch mal 20 meter schaffen und wenns geht auch stehn. die landung bei der kante wär ja perfekt wenns so steil is.

----------


## blackforest

Natürlich kann man da schneller drüber. Das hängt ganz von dir ab, wo du wieder runterkommst 

Das Wetter bis nächste Woche sieht übrigens so aus
www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/r...e&PRG=citybild

Wenn du drüberwillst zeig ich dir die Stelle gern. Photos machen würd ich auch. Krankenwagen kannst du aber selber holen.    Außerdem liegt davor ein 500hm Anstieg. Also ohne Tourenbindung geht auch nix.

Da hast du die ganze Bowl:




Und nicht unterschätzen, das Teil ist deutlich größer als es aussieht.

----------


## wald-vollernter

so habs mal probiert,

die letzte phase vom sprung is aber leider nur noch total unscharf.

mit en bissel übung geht da sicher noch mehr.
steilheit ist genügend da, ich frag mich nur wie du die geschwindigkeit wieder abgebremst bekommen willst. vor allem muss man sicher sehr genau enschätzen, sonst werden aus 10 metern gleich mal 20 meter, bzw aus 20 weden 30.

schnee war wirklich perfekt 
ich habs schon bei meiner sprung nicht mehr recht geschafft.

----------


## JackTheRipper

nett! naja, vielleicht geht sich ja wirklich mal was aus. werd morgen mal eine kamera mitnehmen und a bissl was filmen. nur is dann wieder die frage wo ich des reinstellen kann 
vielleicht mach ma auch fotos. werd ma sehn.
werd nach hofgastein gehn, da solls einen 20m drop geben.

----------


## sorris

> nur is dann wieder die frage wo ich des reinstellen kann


da kannst dus reinstellen, solangs nicht über 100MB hat  rapidshare.de/

----------


## Fragenmann

hier ma ein paar bilder und videos von mir von dieser saison...
 

 


 


rapidshare.de/files/14854484/clips.rar.html
(auf free klicken, warten...code eingeben)

mfg

----------


## dita

gestern abend kurz vorm sonnenuntergang - irgendwo dahinten pirscht sich eine grauslige schneewolke an.

----------


## blackforest

Tja im Schwarzwald scheint der Winter jetzt total zu spinnen.

Obwohl ich finde, dass ist bisher der beste Winter den ich hier erlebt habe. Mehr Schnee als in den Alpen und das auch noch durchgehend von November bis März.
 :Not Ripe:  

So will ich das haben.  :Wink: 

Übrigens, dass da auf dem Bild ist ein Haus.

----------


## Poison :)

bei dir daheim?

crazy..mitm radln werdets noch bis august warten müssen :Fore Head Slap:

----------


## blackforest

Nöö hier in Freiburg hats kaum noch Schnee. Ich denk morgen werd ich mal versuchen auf den Rosskopf hochzuradeln. 

Das bild ist aus em Schwarzwald. Nähe Feldberg genau auf 1134m.ü.Nn.

Das ist ja das geniale an Freiburg. Unter der Woche gehst du radeln und am Wochenende gehst du schnell mal ein paar Skitouren machen. Besser gehts kaum noch. (mal von Vancouver abgesehen!)  (mein Avatar ist auch auf ner Tour in Freiburg entstanden! Ende November war das, und wir waren mit T-Shirt und kurzer Hose unterwegs)

----------


## Fragenmann

@ blackforest...
geil

juhuuu am samstag endlich aufn feldberg  :Smile: 
freu mich voll ... hab noch nie so viel schnee live gesehen... des meiste war vor ein paar jahren in südtirol... so 3,5m... 

mfg

----------


## JackTheRipper

:Jaw Drop:  

wahnsinn! ich glaub so viel schnee auf am dachl hab ich noch nie gsehn.  :Crazy:

----------


## pAz

wirklich oarg  :Woot:

----------


## wald-vollernter

und wenn man sich mal vorstellt wie krank des aussehn würd wenns nur auf dem dach so viel hätte.
zur zeit ist der boden ja auf höhe des dachvorsprungs   :Wink:

----------


## JackTheRipper

www.kewl.ch/img/1142626295.jpg


is ned meine meinung, aba ich glaub es geht vielen so. :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

göt nöt  :Cool:

----------


## pAz

@jack:geht ned aber meinst du zufällig dass hier?

 :Twisted:

----------


## JackTheRipper

genau das mein ich :Cool:   :Twisted:

----------


## Sendo

ich in fieberbrunn! schöner winter

----------


## wald-vollernter

auch im winter kann ma biken.
zumindest aufm felderg beim fis snowboard rennen  :Big Grin: 





war richtig geil. wir wurden fünf mal hochgefahren, einmal sind wir dann noch hochgelaufen
von mir is kein bild dabei.

----------


## Stylo77

nix wildes

----------


## Dr. Dollar

widergewinnen des orientierungssinnes nach meinem sturz über ein 4meter cliff... hat nur ein bisserl wehgetan....

ps. beim 2. mal hab ich den drop gestanden

----------


## wald-vollernter

so wir waren dieses wochenende auch wieder unterwegs. samstag wars sehr warm und schönes wetter (zumindest bis ca 16 uhr).

----------


## Dr. Dollar

knie gelenk rausgedreht  :Busted:  



...............aber nur fast gottseidank  :Wink:

----------


## wald-vollernter

trotzdem scheiße mit knie. ;()

----------


## entropie

warn vor 3 wochen auf der höss. sind nur die lifttrassen und im wald gefahren. war a wahnsinn. der schnee wor echt geil. bin amol ohnem board vom lawienenverbau obigsprunga und dann bis zu den schulterachseln im schnee gsteckt. 
der boarder bin i, der mit die ski is a spetzl vu mir.

----------


## wald-vollernter

fette sach der schnee  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

sehr geil  :Way To Go:

----------


## entropie

dankeee  :Smile: 

haha, wir haben aber auf den sessellift voi aufpassen müssen, dass ma da keine gnusst bekommen haben weil der ca 1,8m über dem absprung drüber gegangen is.

----------


## rustyracing

ein paar pix vom arlberg:

www.rustyracing.at/pics/sites...g/IMG_1935.jpg

www.rustyracing.at/pics/sites...g/IMG_1936.jpg

www.rustyracing.at/pics/sites...g/IMG_1986.jpg

www.rustyracing.at/pics/sites...g/IMG_1974.jpg

funpark war leider noch nicht fertig.

lg
alex

----------


## Poison :)

geil  :Mr Purple:

----------


## Schorsch629

@rustyracing: haha da kommen erinnerungen hoch.....über des steinhüttl vom 2. bild hab ich mal, wie ich kleiner war, einen kicker draufgeschaufelt....natürlich viel zu gross das ganze...hat meine saison vorzeitig beendet

----------

